# i can make anyone a graphic



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

heyy!!! if u want a siggie or graphic/blend or anything... Im here!!!

just give me the pics or links, i can do non fishy things..

shweett
well..anyone wont one??...

xoxo
<3 kelly


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

yeah sure, can you make me a signature with my betta in it, the photos of him are in the betta section. thanks, oh and can you write commander bubbles on it? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

oh my freaking god i love u!!! Commander bubbles is the most AMAZING name in the whole world

of course i will..your the coolest person ever.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

are you really 17? your acting like your 10.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

not exactly..

anyway hamm, 
heres your blend, i hope u like it
i can do it over if u want









<3 kelly


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

whoa! thats great! thanks a bunches. :mrgreen:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

why do people do that? what are you really? ten??


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

dont worry about it fishfreaks


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Come on fishfreaks... I see that everything's still normal  Just let it be.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

your welcome hamm!! im glad you like it!
and sorry fishfreaks, i just turned 14..
i put a random age in my pro because i didnt know if there was something where u have to be 15 or older or something..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, great, we finally get a faster forum and now she wants to bog it down with picture sigs all over the place...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

k3lly1xX said:


> your welcome hamm!! im glad you like it!
> and sorry fishfreaks, i just turned 14..
> i put a random age in my pro because i didnt know if there was something where u have to be 15 or older or something..



i didnt think you were 17....you dont act like it at all, no offense


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

heh.Sorry.. i didnt know it slowed down the board..

ill take it out..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Oh, great, we finally get a faster forum and now she wants to bog it down with picture sigs all over the place...


LOL get onto highspeed cable or faster net


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Whoops, forgot to put in my little LOL smiley.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I think you can turn off avatars and signatures if it lags up your computer too much.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea that option was before is it still in this new forum? and what's thescoop on the skin?


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

LOL, fishfreaks, you were that age once too y'know. dont knock being young, i wish i could stay young me whole life but unless i get a time machine it wont happen. laughing

btw, i make my own pic sigs. i absolutely love my PhotoImpression digital art and photography program. SO FUN


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Characin Gal said:


> LOL, fishfreaks, you were that age once too y'know. dont knock being young, i wish i could stay young me whole life but unless i get a time machine it wont happen. laughing
> 
> btw, i make my own pic sigs. i absolutely love my PhotoImpression digital art and photography program. SO FUN


Yeah but theres one difference, i didnt always run my mouth, wasnt allowed


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> yea that option was before is it still in this new forum? and what's thescoop on the skin?


Well, I'm int he same boat you are. Haven't heard anything from the skin developer in a week..  If I don't hear from them this weekend, I will find someone else.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

sheesh fishfreaks....what is your problem lately???


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

well i kinda just came here cause my friend goes here (who will remain nameless..cause i probably would REALLY embarrases her/him.) But i do like fish..but i know nothing about themm (you probably have relized that) anyway..
and i know certain people cant stand me..at all. and i know why. but i was kidding most of the time..and ive stopped making horrible random posts...i think.

oh and just to let everyone know, i dont pet my fish.  

btw, baby baby i LOVE your avy its reallly cute.

:fish:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

That's ok... I think you'll be alrite to everyone! And you'll soon understand your fish! Understanding our fish and having fun is our main purposes here rite? So dun worry. Just be a bit more careful and limit your joke and all will be okay. Fishfreaks is nice... she'll understand. Well if you want to 'mess' up (under limit, of course) the water hole maybe a good forum for it. And funny stuff (also under limit ) can be inserted to your posts too!
So have good times at FF! Get along well with other fishmates!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It's teens, the generation gaps... and yeah I admit the teens' madness (sometimes the adults') and I myself can't stand such things too, sometimes. 
So it's good for we teens be active, but as I said, under limit is good!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i was thinking it was the guy that posted it because the girl is always nice (fishfreaks i mean) i agree with maxpayne


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> It's teens, the generation gaps... and yeah I admit the teens' madness (sometimes the adults') and I myself can't stand such things too, sometimes.
> So it's good for we teens be active, but as I said, under limit is good!


Well said maxpayne!


----------

